# A Big HOWDY from East Texas!



## timothybeasley (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, all. I am Timothy Beasley (such a creative username, I know) and I was Raised in December at Lindale #848 in East Texas. My grandfather and cousin were and are Masons respectively. I like to think I'm pretty active as a new guy, going to all the practice nights and traveling with our new DDGM from our Lodge. I'm about to start working on SD ritual shortly and love to travel around the area. My current JW is on this site, I saw, so perhaps I'll run into him serendipitously. :38:
Good to be here and see you guys.


----------



## cacarter (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello from Brooklyn Lodge in Forney!


----------



## timothybeasley (Feb 13, 2014)

What a hilarious coincidence! Just yesterday I passed your Lodge on my way to FM 740. Nice brick building off the access road.


----------



## cacarter (Feb 13, 2014)

It is a nice one, good attendance, work, and fellowship. If you ever happen to be in the area we meet 2nd Saturday, dinner at 6:30 pm. Floor practice is Monday at the same time.


----------



## goomba (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Timothy.


----------



## cog41 (Feb 13, 2014)

Greeting from your neighbor, the Free State of Van Zandt County!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome Brother Timothy!


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 16, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## j_gimpy (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome, Brother. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## timothybeasley (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you, all for your greeting and invitations. So warm and cozy!


----------



## timothybeasley (Feb 23, 2014)

cog41 said:


> Greeting from your neighbor, the Free State of Van Zandt County!



 Cog41:
Went to school in Van. Been to the Wills Point Lodge. Where are you?


----------

